# Installed the GM fog light kit on my LT sedan



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

sraft said:


> This weekend I installed the GM fog light kit, 39109170. I installed the all hardware; the fog light housings, fascia/trim panels, light switch and the windshield washer reservoir. Per the instruction sheet, I started out trying to remove the front bumper but got stuck at those pesky bolts that attach the bumper cover to the fenders. I had undone all the lower bolts and figured it was worth trying to squeeze the reservoir tank out without fully removing the bumper cover. I'm happy to report that it is doable, as long as you remove the bolts that connect the spoiler/bumper cover to the wheel well shield. Actually, it looked like the fog light housing would fit between with the original reservoir in place, but there would be little clearance to change the bulb in the future. The new reservoir allows for plenty of space. The passenger side was a piece of cake. I did everything with the car up on Rhino ramps. If it's nice next weekend I'll install the wiring harness.


I installed the ebay fog kit on my 13 Cruze without removing the bumper. It was actually pretty easy. The biggest pain was the wiring I would say.


----------



## SteelSH (Aug 4, 2017)

sraft said:


> This weekend I installed the GM fog light kit, 39109170. I installed the all hardware; the fog light housings, fascia/trim panels, light switch and the windshield washer reservoir. Per the instruction sheet, I started out trying to remove the front bumper but got stuck at those pesky bolts that attach the bumper cover to the fenders. I had undone all the lower bolts and figured it was worth trying to squeeze the reservoir tank out without fully removing the bumper cover. I'm happy to report that it is doable, as long as you remove the bolts that connect the spoiler/bumper cover to the wheel well shield. Actually, it looked like the fog light housing would fit between with the original reservoir in place, but there would be little clearance to change the bulb in the future. The new reservoir allows for plenty of space. The passenger side was a piece of cake. I did everything with the car up on Rhino ramps. If it's nice next weekend I'll install the wiring harness.


Where do you get a different reservoir for the windshield wash.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

SteelSH said:


> Where do you get a different reservoir for the windshield wash.


OP has not been online here since 2018. 
If you do this, take some pictures and write up a How-To.
How-To: Write a Tutorial

Part Number: *84036025* 















Chevrolet Cruze Container. Washer Fluid Reservoir. Washer - 84036025 | GM Car Parts Online, Cincinnati OH


Container. Washer Fluid Reservoir. Washer reservoir. Cruze; w/Fog Lamps. W/lamp pkg. Chevrolet Cruze. Genuine Chevrolet Part - 84036025 (23365281). Ships from GM Car Parts Online, Cincinnati OH



www.gmcarpartsonline.com


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> OP has not been online here since 2018.
> If you do this, take some pictures and write up a How-To.
> How-To: Write a Tutorial
> 
> ...


I always find GM PArts Direct to be the cheapest of all the parts sites: Washer Reservoir - GM (84036025) | GMPartsDirect.com

Only a few cents in this case but can be tens of dollars in others.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If it is a part I need, I will look for the best deal. In this case he only needed the part number, so I left the shopping up to him, but point taken, I'll try and remember, you know what they say about getting older ...


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Piiiccccsssss


----------

